# Help for stranded workers



## ohiowinter (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm in an area where we are having problems due to weather.  I volunteered to cook one day for about 12-15 men.  I have a terrific cheesecake ready, also my great noodles with lots of chicken.  Now I am at a loss.  What else.?  mashed potatoes?  a meatloaf, or a swiss steak recipe?  I only have one  big iron skillet to cook with.  If I did the swiss steak, I suppose I could do 3 batches, but that would take so long and the first might get over cooked or dried out, if I kept it heated in the oven.  Any ideas would be appreciated.  I am used to cooking only for myself or one daughter, not a bunch of men.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 15, 2005)

Trying to think of one-skillet ideas, the first that comes to mind is cornbread (I'm guessing you want stick to your ribs stuff.)  Beefy mac, chili, fried onions and apples are other ideas.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 15, 2005)

more ideas for stuff to fit in one big skillet

brats and sauerkraut
pork and beans (heavy on the pork)
fried chicken (use the thighs, wings and legs)

hope some of this helps.


----------



## amber (Jan 15, 2005)

http://www.dianaskitchen.com/page/skillet.htm 

This site seems to have alot of skillet recipes.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jan 15, 2005)

Hey, ohiowinter. Are you up in Tuscarawas County? I heard that there's a couple towns that are stranded because of flooding!


----------

